# Bent pin motherboard



## Kikovic (Mar 27, 2019)

Hello

I bought a motherboard 2nd hand and received it with what i believe is a bent pin. Do you think the motherboard is broken? I have not tested it because i do not want to damage my cpu. I have attached some photo’s. The motherboard is an asus prime b360-plus.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 27, 2019)

To my tired eyes   that looks ok
your only find out by fitting a CPU


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 27, 2019)

Not the only bent pin, the one i have circled has the end bent up.


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 27, 2019)

You could just unbend it with a tweezer for eyebrows. I did in the past and sold the computer afterward. Person still had it in possession and came see me 3 years after for a refresh. So yes it could probably be fixed.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 27, 2019)

Kikovic said:


> Hello
> 
> I bought a motherboard 2nd hand and received it with what i believe is a bent pin. Do you think the motherboard is broken? I have not tested it because i do not want to damage my cpu. I have attached some photo’s. The motherboard is an asus prime b360-plus.


Return the board for your money back.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 27, 2019)

Send it back, or unless he wants to refund it. You can straighten it if your good, but I wouldn't touch it unless it was free

The problem is even if you fix it, and it works. You can still tell it was bent. Which is probably what your looking at


----------



## Kikovic (Mar 27, 2019)

Returning the board is not an option. So basiclly i got ripped off...


----------



## Jetster (Mar 27, 2019)

Then try it. Its not going to damage  your CPU


----------



## aQi (Mar 27, 2019)

There is not point of damaging the cpu. Unfortunately the way im seeing it its on the cpu contact part of the socket. If the pin wont contact with the print on processor you wont get it posting.
The way its bent it may bend even more if you place the cpu in it.
If its a sold as then try it with a tweezer and with a place with more light.


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 27, 2019)

Nah it can't damage the Cpu if you install her with bent Cpu pin. Tried many times, but you might/might not getting signal or post or ram problem. Look I had this z87 gigabyte Motherboard and loads of broken/bents pin and still working but two ram slots not working.


----------



## Komshija (Mar 27, 2019)

You can gently straighten bent pin with mini tweezers or with toothpick or with sewing needle, but working on such tiny area with these miniature pins is a major PITA. Not to even mention there's a high risk of breaking the pin or making it worse than it was before.
The bending doesn't appear to be serious, so I assume that it should work correctly. First try installing all necessary hardware and see it it the system powers up correctly.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 27, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Nah it can't damage the Cpu if you install her with bent Cpu pin. Tried many times, but you might/might not getting signal or post or ram problem. Look I had this z87 gigabyte Motherboard and loads of broken/bents pin and still working but two ram slots not working.
> 
> View attachment 119625View attachment 119626View attachment 119627



Yikes, that is bad. My Z370 Rog board had a few that caused pci-e to run at x1 but managed to sort it.


----------



## Vario (Mar 27, 2019)

Kikovic said:


> Hello
> 
> I bought a motherboard 2nd hand and received it with what i believe is a bent pin. Do you think the motherboard is broken? I have not tested it because i do not want to damage my cpu. I have attached some photo’s. The motherboard is an asus prime b360-plus.


Looks like an easy fix.  Just take a tiny sewing pin, or a tweezer, or the plastic bezel from the end of a mechanical pencil, and gently straighten the socket's pin so it matches the neighbors.


----------



## Bones (Mar 27, 2019)

Yours isn't that bad off - This is what I faced when I first got the board I'm posting this with.




Had to get myself a magnifying visor to help do the work with but wasn't bad. Yours from what I tell has no actual broken pins and that's something in your favor, this one has two but luckily those are in spots where it doesn't matter or I wouldn't be able to use it.
You've nothing to lose from what I'm gathering here, Get a magnifyng apparatus of some kind to help, a needle or something very small to work with and go for it like I did. I'd never done one before myself and made it work, yours is better off than this one was so should be alot easier to fix too.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 27, 2019)

Bones said:


> Yours isn't that bad off - This is what I faced when I first got the board I'm posting this with.
> View attachment 119640
> 
> Had to get myself a magnifying visor to help do the work with but wasn't bad. Yours from what I tell has no actual broken pins and that's something in your favor, this one has two but luckily those are in spots where it doesn't matter or I wouldn't be able to use it.
> You've nothing to lose from what I'm gathering here, Get a magnifyng apparatus of some kind to help, a needle or something very small to work with and go for it like I did. I'd never done one before myself and made it work, yours is better off than this one was so should be alot easier to fix too.




Holy Hell, well done sorting that mess out. There should be a socket fixers pin badge.






Here are my very thin tweezers i used, less than 1mm wide tips


----------



## Bones (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks man, I wasn't sure myself of it when I first got the board. Bent pins are one thing, it's when you have them broken is what would spell the death of a board. Unless you have the means to redo the socket that's what it would be, a dead board but bent pins in most cases can be fixed as long as you're careful in the process of fixing it.
Main thing is to be sure the tips of the pins are where they should be relative to the others and bent upward enough to have sufficient contact pressure with the CPU's pads if they are curled or something, has one that was deformed but did that and it's working just fine after a year's worth of use and even a little OC'ing too along the way.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 27, 2019)

The worst thing is if the little curled bit on the end breaks off, as the pin even bent up wont reach the pad on CPU.


----------



## Bones (Mar 27, 2019)

That's true, the one I had resembled a hair even with the magnifying visor I was using. Took the time to get it nudged where it should be and the tip in the right place to make contact with it's CPU pad. I'll also say I had to be sure I had no pins touching others after the work was done, as long as all that is right it has a chance.

Alot of the time pins just get pushed over to one side and are very easy to fix, it's when they become deformed it's more challenging but can be fixed in many cases. You just have to remember it's inherently weaker because it's already bent in the first place so don't bend it any more than what's required to get it right.
I double-checked the entire socket from end to end, I found a couple that were "Just" off but this wasn't apparent until close inspection revealed these as bent and fixed them too.

I'll also say I didn't use tweezers, just a miniature scratch awl tool that had a slightly bent tip that worked perfectly for snagging them and to do what I wanted with them.


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 27, 2019)

I used one of these better that tweezers,


----------



## Bones (Mar 27, 2019)

That's roughly what I was using, mine was straight with the absolute tip of it bent - Didn't do that for the job, it was already bent and just worked out in my favor that way.


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 27, 2019)

Just be gentle with them. I've had a couple break off trying to straighten them. I broke the curved tip off one, and the other one snapped off at the "hinge".

If all else fails you can have the entire socket replaced.
https://ps3specialist.com/computer-motherboard-damaged-cpu-socket-replacement-service/


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 27, 2019)

Hope OP will be updated us once he sorted, instead of making a long story here. You have loads idea already.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 27, 2019)

They don't look bad I would just try it. Every time you touch them they get more fragile.
Just keep in mind, they may have already been worked on and this is the results of bending them back


----------



## Vario (Mar 27, 2019)

With a small sewing needle you can use the loop end to hook the tip of the CPU socket pin and gently orient it.


----------



## cornemuse (Mar 27, 2019)

Take the lead out of a .5mm mechanical pencil, (one with a small metal end where the lead comes out), slip it over the bent pin on (whatever) & 'rotate till its (pencil is parallel to the 'good' pins. If still bent go a lil bit more. It f thats good, you know how far to bend with pencil to straighten them. BE CAREFUL !!


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 27, 2019)

I've had the fun of bending back those lever pins. Bought a new board, and out the box with the protective cover still in place two pins were bent out of place compared to the rest.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Mar 27, 2019)

That’s a super easy fix. When you have to solder a new pin in... that’s a different story. 

The worst that’ll happen is that it won’t POST. Just try it and see. Not every pin is used. 

Also, on top of that, the pins are fine. You can try to use a small flathead screwdriver to straighten them. There are plenty of ways.


----------



## Kikovic (Mar 28, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Hope OP will be updated us once he sorted, instead of making a long story here. You have loads idea already.


Sorry tonight i’m gonna try to see if the pc boots. If not well then i’ll try to repair the board myself.

Well here’s an update. Everything seems ok. System boot’s without any issue. Recognizes cpu and ram without issue and hdd... so thanks everyone for the help!

Here’s a pic of the bios


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 29, 2019)

Just run some benchmarks just in case.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Mar 29, 2019)

Perfect. 

Honestly, no need to run any benchmarks. It’ll be fine.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 29, 2019)

Check to make sure the pci-e is at 16x as well


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 29, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> That’s a super easy fix.


No it isn't. It's a royal PITA. But it can be done.


TheMadDutchDude said:


> When you have to solder a new pin in... that’s a different story.


It's a pretty short story too. Starts with..."You're insane". Followed immediately by..."That's impossible". End of story. 


TheMadDutchDude said:


> The worst that’ll happen is that it won’t POST.


That might be "the worst" that'll happen(barring a short circuit meltdown). But I've had other things, that were just as frustrating, happen from bent pins too. Such as system instability(random BSODs) and an inability to overclock the CPU and/or RAM to their full potential. In theory...a SHIT TON of bad things _could_  happen.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Mar 29, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> It's a pretty short story too. Starts with..."You're insane". Followed immediately by..."That's impossible". End of story.


not impossible. But i doubt id want to test a cpu on it after i did it.


----------



## advanced3 (Apr 23, 2019)

Last time a pin bent in one of my Z77 motherboards I bent it back and it worked fine for awhile. Then one day it wouldn't boot, turned out the pin eventually broke and having RAM in dual channel no longer worked. The RAM had to be in side by side slots for the board to even boot, forced my hand into finally upgrading from my 3770k though.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Apr 24, 2019)

I’m honesty not too sure how to take such a comment... LOL. I soldered in a new pin just fine. It didn’t help the situation, but it was in there.


----------

